# Cessione Milan: vertice di Arcore lunedì 6 giugno. Si decide.



## admin (6 Giugno 2016)

*GdS (Laudisa) i cinesi e Fininvest non sono preoccupati, ma Silvio è ancora titubante. È lunedì e come tutti i lunedì la villa di Arcore accoglierà il pranzo di famiglia, con ospiti i manager di Fininvest. Sarà un lunedì tradizionale e insieme diverso dagli altri: offrirà la possibilità di portare ancora avanti il discorso sull’offerta cinese e sarà l’occasione per capire la sincera inclinazione di Berlusconi sulla vicenda. Villa San Martino riceverà i figli e i manager della holding, come successo martedì scorso: è il secondo vertice in meno di una settimana, segno evidente che siamo nella fase cruciale della trattativa. 
Ultimamente l’umore del presidente è tornato variabile: per giorni aveva confessato di avvertire l’esigenza «di passare la mano dopo trent’anni di successi » per poi frenare già prima del weekend. Non è la prima volta che il termometro di Silvio sale e scende. 

Stavolta da Pechino e anche dall’America (con Galatioto) e dall’Italia (con l’altro advisor Gancikoff) si dicono per nulla pensierosi, anzi: nulla è cambiato e tutto procederebbe per il meglio. I cinesi, e i loro rappresentanti, non si sono seccati venerdì mattina quando Berlusconi aveva spiegato: «Non so se possiamo arrivare a concludere, non hanno ancora risposto circa il loro impegno a fornire i finanziamenti annuali necessari a riportare in alto il Milan». La frenata non è di facciata ma Silvio potrebbe anche aprirsi a un nuovo cambio d’umore: stamattina Suning, colosso cinese, annuncerà l’acquisto della maggioranza dell’Inter, evento che potrebbe mettere davanti alla realtà anche il presidente del Milan. 
Tutto il resto suggerisce però di far prevalere altre ragioni, che per i rappresentanti della cordata cinese, così come per i vertici Fininvest, non sono mai state in discussione: se anche le ultime perplessità fossero superate si procederebbe (forse) senza altri intoppi. Il fondo che riunisce società pubbliche e private (la Kweichow Moutai azienda
statale principale produttrice di liquori in Cina ha smentito il proprio interesse) ha fornito le garanzie economiche, peraltro già verificate, tanto che anche il progetto tecnico procede: i cinesi hanno scelto Emery.*



Entriamo nella fase decisiva per la cessione del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola, il vertice che si terrà oggi 6 giugno sarà decisivo per fare chiarezza, probabilmente in modo definitivo, sull'orientamento di Berlusconi: cedere o tenersi il Milan. Ed Emery, bloccato dai cinesi, non è intenzionato ad aspettare a lungo.

Quella di oggi, dunque, in un modo o nell'altro sarà una giornata decisiva. Seguiranno aggiornamenti.


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Giugno 2016)

e ibra ha detto che svelerà il 7 il suo futuro, tutto collegato?? io ancora non ci credo..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Giugno 2016)

Sarà quindi fondamentale come si sveglierà domani mattina. Il nostro futuro si decide se sarà di buonumore.

Speriamo che stanotte la Pascale dia il meglio di sè. E qualcuno gli stacchi la TV, per carità non fategli vedere i risultati elettorali.


----------



## goleador 70 (6 Giugno 2016)

Dai che ci siamo
Inoltre Le parole di Pasquale su una presunta accelerata fanno ben sperare


----------



## Blu71 (6 Giugno 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sarà quindi fondamentale come si sveglierà domani mattina. Il nostro futuro si decide se sarà di buonumore.
> 
> Speriamo che stanotte la Pascale dia il meglio di sè. E qualcuno gli stacchi la TV, per carità non fategli vedere i risultati elettorali.



Forse la batosta elettorale lo convincerà che è finita ed è meglio vendere.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Giugno 2016)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Forse la batosta elettorale lo convincerà che è finita ed è meglio vendere.



O che il Milan è l'unica cosa che gli resta. Servirebbe uno psicologo per analizzare la sua mente.


----------



## koti (6 Giugno 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sarà quindi fondamentale come si sveglierà domani mattina. Il nostro futuro si decide se sarà di buonumore.
> 
> Speriamo che stanotte la Pascale dia il meglio di sè. E qualcuno gli stacchi la TV, per carità non fategli vedere i risultati elettorali.




(rido, ma pensandoci meglio ci sarebbe da piangere)


----------



## Blu71 (6 Giugno 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> O che il Milan è l'unica cosa che gli resta. Servirebbe uno psicologo per analizzare la sua mente.



...tutto può essere ma spero che i suoi figli non gli facciano rifiutare certe cifre per un "giocattolo" che non gli serve più.


----------



## Crox93 (6 Giugno 2016)

Dubito domani sia la giornata da dentro o fuori, o almeno dubito che esca fuori qualcosa domani.


----------



## Dumbaghi (6 Giugno 2016)

Non credo a questo summit.


----------



## DannySa (6 Giugno 2016)

Almeno ci hanno risparmiato le 24/48h.


----------



## __king george__ (6 Giugno 2016)

domani è il giorno fresco di elezioni,dovrà analizzare le "cose" politiche,dubito che si dedicherà al milan per una scelta cosi cruciale....resta il fatto che da ora in avanti ogni giorno è buono


----------



## kollaps (6 Giugno 2016)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Per me il periodo migliore per firmare è la settimana che viene...l'annuncio APPENA DOPO le elezioni (che al 90% si riveleranno un flop del nano) sposterebbe tutta l'attenzione sul milan, distogliendola dalla sua disfatta politica.
> Perciò teniamo bene a mente il 15 come data limite derivante dell'esclusiva e dalla notizie da insider di campopiano, ma teniamoci pronti a qualcosa di grosso circa lunedì.



Avrò ragione? Vedremo...


----------



## cremone (6 Giugno 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> domani è il giorno fresco di elezioni,dovrà analizzare le "cose" politiche,dubito che si dedicherà al milan per una scelta cosi cruciale....resta il fatto che da ora in avanti ogni giorno è buono



Sono d'accordo, forse solo un incontro per fare il punto della situazione


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Giugno 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> domani è il giorno fresco di elezioni,dovrà analizzare le "cose" politiche,dubito che si dedicherà al milan per una scelta cosi cruciale....resta il fatto che da ora in avanti ogni giorno è buono



Che deve analizzare ha preso una pettinata in ogni comune .


----------



## Aragorn (6 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Entriamo nella fase decisiva per la cessione del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola, il vertice che si terrà oggi 6 giugno sarà decisivo per fare chiarezza, probabilmente in modo definitivo, sull'orientamento di Berlusconi: cedere o tenersi il Milan. Ed Emery, bloccato dai cinesi, non è intenzionato ad aspettare a lungo.
> 
> Quella di oggi, dunque, in un modo o nell'altro sarà una giornata decisiva. Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



Non mi aspetto niente, siamo destinati a soffrire ancora a lungo.


----------



## Sand (6 Giugno 2016)

Ragazzi inizio a sentire puzza di bruciato.
Il politico cinese che si è esposto non è un **********.
Mi sono salite un sacco di paranoie.
Perché uomini tanto potenti dovrebbero coalizzarsi fra di loro?
Il potere decisionale di chi sarebbe?
Cioè sono in 7 ma chi comanderebbe?
Basterebbe uno solo fra quelli per comprarci.
Ho una paura fottuta.


----------



## Now i'm here (6 Giugno 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Non credo a questo summit.



ma infatti. 

era in programma o hanno deciso di organizzarlo così in quattro e quattr'otto ?


----------



## Dumbaghi (6 Giugno 2016)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> ma infatti.
> 
> era in programma o hanno deciso di organizzarlo così in quattro e quattr'otto ?



Inizialmente se l'erano inventato per oggi a pranzo

Stanno ancora aspettando


----------



## Principe (6 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Che deve analizzare ha preso una pettinata in ogni comune .



Si eccolo che parla a vanvera di politica .


----------



## sballotello (6 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Entriamo nella fase decisiva per la cessione del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola, il vertice che si terrà oggi 6 giugno sarà decisivo per fare chiarezza, probabilmente in modo definitivo, sull'orientamento di Berlusconi: cedere o tenersi il Milan. Ed Emery, bloccato dai cinesi, non è intenzionato ad aspettare a lungo.
> 
> Quella di oggi, dunque, in un modo o nell'altro sarà una giornata decisiva. Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



altro pranzo per i chiarimenti...a quanti siamo?


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (6 Giugno 2016)

bè Campopiano ha parlato di un accelerazione....secondo me questo sa molto ma molto di più di quello che dice....


----------



## CasciavitMilan (6 Giugno 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> bè Campopiano ha parlato di un accelerazione....secondo me questo sa molto ma molto di più di quello che dice....



Dove ha parlato di accelerazione?
Su twitter non ho trovato nulla.


----------



## CasciavitMilan (6 Giugno 2016)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Avrò ragione? Vedremo...



Mi auguro tu abbia ragione!!!!!!
Anche se ho paura.....anche facendo saltare tutto distoglierebbe l'attenzione purtroppo.
Sarebbe una scelta folle e fuori da ogni logica...ma quante decisioni sul nostro Milan degli ultimi anni sono state logiche e sensate?

Speriamo in bene!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Giugno 2016)

L'appuntamento è vero, ogni settimana il lunedì c'è sempre il pranzo ad Arcore tra Berlusconi e figli.
Che poi prendino una decisione definitiva sul Milan è un altro paio di maniche.


----------



## Sotiris (6 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Entriamo nella fase decisiva per la cessione del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola, il vertice che si terrà oggi 6 giugno sarà decisivo per fare chiarezza, probabilmente in modo definitivo, sull'orientamento di Berlusconi: cedere o tenersi il Milan. Ed Emery, bloccato dai cinesi, non è intenzionato ad aspettare a lungo.
> 
> Quella di oggi, dunque, in un modo o nell'altro sarà una giornata decisiva. Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



oddio un'estate di vertici ad Arcore no però eh, potrei difficilmente tollerarla...


----------



## Sotiris (6 Giugno 2016)

Ho visto un titolo de La Repubblica in edicola oggi ma non ho letto l'articolo.

Diceva firma del preliminare il 13 giugno, Berlusconi presidente onorario e Barbara nel Cda


----------



## 666psycho (6 Giugno 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> O che il Milan è l'unica cosa che gli resta. Servirebbe uno psicologo per analizzare la sua mente.



uno psichiatra più che altro...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (6 Giugno 2016)

*Campopiano scettico risponde su Twitter con "vediamo", oggi quindi darà degli aggiornamenti sul presunto summit decisivo.*


----------



## Underhill84 (6 Giugno 2016)

A Milano il candidato appoggiato da Berlusconi è pari a quell'altro.... Questo per altri 14 giorni fa teatrini


----------



## Black (6 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano scettico risponde su Twitter con "vediamo", oggi quindi darà degli aggiornamenti sul presunto summit decisivo.*



mah.... intanto sembra che si debba andare ai ballottaggi a Milano, per cui il rischio che vogliano tirarla lunga fino al 20 è praticamente una certezza.
Per fortuna tra un po' iniziano gli europei, almeno avrà qualcosa con cui distrarmi da questa storia infinita.


----------



## wfiesso (6 Giugno 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Non credo a questo summit.



Dai summit di Arcore é sempre uscito il male, speriamo....


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (6 Giugno 2016)

*GdS (Laudisa) i cinesi e Fininvest non sono preoccupati, ma Silvio è ancora titubante. È lunedì e come tutti i lunedì la villa di Arcore accoglierà il pranzo di famiglia, con ospiti i manager di Fininvest. Sarà un lunedì tradizionale e insieme diverso dagli altri: offrirà la possibilità di portare ancora avanti il discorso sull’offerta cinese e sarà l’occasione per capire la sincera inclinazione di Berlusconi sulla vicenda. Villa San Martino riceverà i figli e i manager della holding, come successo martedì scorso: è il secondo vertice in meno di una settimana, segno evidente che siamo nella fase cruciale della trattativa. 
Ultimamente l’umore del presidente è tornato variabile: per giorni aveva confessato di avvertire l’esigenza «di passare la mano dopo trent’anni di successi » per poi frenare già prima del weekend. Non è la prima volta che il termometro di Silvio sale e scende. 

Stavolta da Pechino e anche dall’America (con Galatioto) e dall’Italia (con l’altro advisor Gancikoff) si dicono per nulla pensierosi, anzi: nulla è cambiato e tutto procederebbe per il meglio. I cinesi, e i loro rappresentanti, non si sono seccati venerdì mattina quando Berlusconi aveva spiegato: «Non so se possiamo arrivare a concludere, non hanno ancora risposto circa il loro impegno a fornire i finanziamenti annuali necessari a riportare in alto il Milan». La frenata non è di facciata ma Silvio potrebbe anche aprirsi a un nuovo cambio d’umore: stamattina Suning, colosso cinese, annuncerà l’acquisto della maggioranza dell’Inter, evento che potrebbe mettere davanti alla realtà anche il presidente del Milan. 
Tutto il resto suggerisce però di far prevalere altre ragioni, che per i rappresentanti della cordata cinese, così come per i vertici Fininvest, non sono mai state in discussione: se anche le ultime perplessità fossero superate si procederebbe (forse) senza altri intoppi. Il fondo che riunisce società pubbliche e private (la Kweichow Moutai azienda
statale principale produttrice di liquori in Cina ha smentito il proprio interesse) ha fornito le garanzie economiche, peraltro già verificate, tanto che anche il progetto tecnico procede: i cinesi hanno scelto Emery.*


----------



## wfiesso (6 Giugno 2016)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> A Milano il candidato appoggiato da Berlusconi è pari a quell'altro.... Questo per altri 14 giorni fa teatrini



Vorrei averli davanti quei vermi lecchini che ancora gli danno i voti


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (6 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *GdS (Laudisa) i cinesi e Fininvest non sono preoccupati, ma Silvio è ancora titubante. È lunedì e come tutti i lunedì la villa di Arcore accoglierà il pranzo di famiglia, con ospiti i manager di Fininvest. Sarà un lunedì tradizionale e insieme diverso dagli altri: offrirà la possibilità di portare ancora avanti il discorso sull’offerta cinese e sarà l’occasione per capire la sincera inclinazione di Berlusconi sulla vicenda. Villa San Martino riceverà i figli e i manager della holding, come successo martedì scorso: è il secondo vertice in meno di una settimana, segno evidente che siamo nella fase cruciale della trattativa.
> Ultimamente l’umore del presidente è tornato variabile: per giorni aveva confessato di avvertire l’esigenza «di passare la mano dopo trent’anni di successi » per poi frenare già prima del weekend. Non è la prima volta che il termometro di Silvio sale e scende.
> 
> Stavolta da Pechino e anche dall’America (con Galatioto) e dall’Italia (con l’altro advisor Gancikoff) si dicono per nulla pensierosi, anzi: nulla è cambiato e tutto procederebbe per il meglio. I cinesi, e i loro rappresentanti, non si sono seccati venerdì mattina quando Berlusconi aveva spiegato: «Non so se possiamo arrivare a concludere, non hanno ancora risposto circa il loro impegno a fornire i finanziamenti annuali necessari a riportare in alto il Milan». La frenata non è di facciata ma Silvio potrebbe anche aprirsi a un nuovo cambio d’umore: stamattina Suning, colosso cinese, annuncerà l’acquisto della maggioranza dell’Inter, evento che potrebbe mettere davanti alla realtà anche il presidente del Milan.
> ...



up


----------



## wfiesso (6 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *GdS (Laudisa) i cinesi e Fininvest non sono preoccupati, ma Silvio è ancora titubante. È lunedì e come tutti i lunedì la villa di Arcore accoglierà il pranzo di famiglia, con ospiti i manager di Fininvest. Sarà un lunedì tradizionale e insieme diverso dagli altri: offrirà la possibilità di portare ancora avanti il discorso sull’offerta cinese e sarà l’occasione per capire la sincera inclinazione di Berlusconi sulla vicenda. Villa San Martino riceverà i figli e i manager della holding, come successo martedì scorso: è il secondo vertice in meno di una settimana, segno evidente che siamo nella fase cruciale della trattativa.
> Ultimamente l’umore del presidente è tornato variabile: per giorni aveva confessato di avvertire l’esigenza «di passare la mano dopo trent’anni di successi » per poi frenare già prima del weekend. Non è la prima volta che il termometro di Silvio sale e scende.
> 
> Stavolta da Pechino e anche dall’America (con Galatioto) e dall’Italia (con l’altro advisor Gancikoff) si dicono per nulla pensierosi, anzi: nulla è cambiato e tutto procederebbe per il meglio. I cinesi, e i loro rappresentanti, non si sono seccati venerdì mattina quando Berlusconi aveva spiegato: «Non so se possiamo arrivare a concludere, non hanno ancora risposto circa il loro impegno a fornire i finanziamenti annuali necessari a riportare in alto il Milan». La frenata non è di facciata ma Silvio potrebbe anche aprirsi a un nuovo cambio d’umore: stamattina Suning, colosso cinese, annuncerà l’acquisto della maggioranza dell’Inter, evento che potrebbe mettere davanti alla realtà anche il presidente del Milan.
> ...



Ammetto che non sono assolutamente più lucido, é un mese che senti solo "SE" "MA" ecc ecc ecc. Mi sento davvero come vivere un Bee bis... mi sembra che anche campopiano inizi ad essere un po scettico, o almeno le sue convinzioni non mo sembrano più tanto salde... tu che ne pensi? Tutto come sempre?


----------



## ps18ps (6 Giugno 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Vorrei averli davanti quei vermi lecchini che ancora gli danno i voti



Secondo me a milano prende più voti se vende


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *GdS (Laudisa) i cinesi e Fininvest non sono preoccupati, ma Silvio è ancora titubante. È lunedì e come tutti i lunedì la villa di Arcore accoglierà il pranzo di famiglia, con ospiti i manager di Fininvest. Sarà un lunedì tradizionale e insieme diverso dagli altri: offrirà la possibilità di portare ancora avanti il discorso sull’offerta cinese e sarà l’occasione per capire la sincera inclinazione di Berlusconi sulla vicenda. Villa San Martino riceverà i figli e i manager della holding, come successo martedì scorso: è il secondo vertice in meno di una settimana, segno evidente che siamo nella fase cruciale della trattativa.
> Ultimamente l’umore del presidente è tornato variabile: per giorni aveva confessato di avvertire l’esigenza «di passare la mano dopo trent’anni di successi » per poi frenare già prima del weekend. Non è la prima volta che il termometro di Silvio sale e scende.
> 
> Stavolta da Pechino e anche dall’America (con Galatioto) e dall’Italia (con l’altro advisor Gancikoff) si dicono per nulla pensierosi, anzi: nulla è cambiato e tutto procederebbe per il meglio. I cinesi, e i loro rappresentanti, non si sono seccati venerdì mattina quando Berlusconi aveva spiegato: «Non so se possiamo arrivare a concludere, non hanno ancora risposto circa il loro impegno a fornire i finanziamenti annuali necessari a riportare in alto il Milan». La frenata non è di facciata ma Silvio potrebbe anche aprirsi a un nuovo cambio d’umore: stamattina Suning, colosso cinese, annuncerà l’acquisto della maggioranza dell’Inter, evento che potrebbe mettere davanti alla realtà anche il presidente del Milan.
> ...



Ormai non ci resta che pregare..è chiaro che anche stavolta il nano sta facendo il bello e cattivo tempo con l'amore di milioni dio persone..verme maledetto


----------



## wfiesso (6 Giugno 2016)

ps18ps ha scritto:


> Secondo me a milano prende più voti se vende



Speriamo applichi sto asso nella manica prima dei ballottaggi allora


----------



## ignaxio (6 Giugno 2016)

Aspetto Campopiano. 
Sto giornalai sparano date per poi dire che saltano e farci ingrossare il fegato.


----------



## IDRIVE (6 Giugno 2016)

Volete sapere l'esito del tradizionale summit del lunedì con la famiglia (e stavolta anche coi manager di Fininvest)? Bene: domani esce un'intervista del nano dove afferma che il vertice interno è andato bene, che però lascia il Milan soltanto in mano di gente che garantisce investimenti importanti. Che le sensazioni sono buone, la cordata cinese è seria e pitipì e patapà... ovvero, niente di nuovo dal fronte. E noi a mangiarci il fegato ancora per un bel pò di tempo... poi magari in settimana altra sparata stupida del nano per provare a urtare l'umore dei potenziali acquirenti, così tanto per fare un pò di casino... Datemi del gufo, ditemi pure che dalle parti interessate (Fininvest e acquirenti) arrivano segnali distensivi, ditemi che se c'è di mezzo Galatioto è più che una garanzia, ma ho dentro di me la sensazione che questo vuol far saltare tutto...


----------



## martinmilan (6 Giugno 2016)

Secondo me se non ci sono grossissime novità questa settimana allora è tutto un teatro...
Non ci crederò mai e poi mai che i cinesi aspettino questi stupidi ballottaggi per una cessione così importante.Possono aver aspettato pazientemente e per rispetto le elezioni di ieri ma arrivare fino ai ballottaggi è una sciocchezza...sembra quasi che siano anche loro schiavetti di Silvio..


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> e ibra ha detto che svelerà il 7 il suo futuro, tutto collegato?? io ancora non ci credo..



Le dichiarazioni di ibra mi puzzano parecchio in effetti. Non capisco tutto questo mistero, questo tergiversare...


----------



## Miracle1980 (6 Giugno 2016)

Ibra domani non annuncia un bel niente. Lancerà solo la sua nuova linea di abbigliamento ed è stato geniale nel creare lo "scoop". 
Per quanto riguarda il summit di oggi... Secondo me ci saranno solamente delle non notizie. 
Ho la sensazione che questa settimana sarà uguale a quella precedente...


----------



## Crox93 (6 Giugno 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Le dichiarazioni di ibra mi puzzano parecchio in effetti. Non capisco tutto questo mistero, questo tergiversare...



Perché gli è sempre piaciuto fare il personaggio, non verrà mai.


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Giugno 2016)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Perché gli è sempre piaciuto fare il personaggio, non verrà mai.



Si rivelerebbe però un pessimo prestigiatore. Poi non capisco il perchè lo utd che sta già programmando la stagione, che ha preso il nuovo allenatore, aspetti cosi tanto per annunciare un parametro zero !!! Ci sono scadenze da rispettare che mi sfuggono???


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Giugno 2016)

Miracle1980 ha scritto:


> Ibra domani non annuncia un bel niente. Lancerà solo la sua nuova linea di abbigliamento ed è stato geniale nel creare lo "scoop".
> Per quanto riguarda il summit di oggi... Secondo me ci saranno solamente delle non notizie.
> Ho la sensazione che questa settimana sarà uguale a quella precedente...



Capirai chi se ne frega della sua linea, detto tra noi.


----------



## naliM77 (6 Giugno 2016)

Da 10/15 anni a questa parte, il lunedì è il giorno del pranzo di famiglia a casa Berlusconi, quindi non ci sarà nessun summit e se ci sarà non lo farà per parlare di Milan, visto che ci sono cose più importanti di cui parlare. 

L'esclusiva scade il 15 e vi ripeto, attenzione a non abboccare ai giornali, l'esclusiva non significa che se non si chiude entro quella data, salta tutto. L'esclusiva significa solamente che fino al 15 Fininvest può trattare solo con Galatioto. Quindi potrebbe chiudersi tutto anche il 20 giugno senza nessun problema.


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Entriamo nella fase decisiva per la cessione del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola, il vertice che si terrà oggi 6 giugno sarà decisivo per fare chiarezza, probabilmente in modo definitivo, sull'orientamento di Berlusconi: cedere o tenersi il Milan. Ed Emery, bloccato dai cinesi, non è intenzionato ad aspettare a lungo.
> 
> Quella di oggi, dunque, in un modo o nell'altro sarà una giornata decisiva. Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



Speriamo che sia veramente cosi e che non si passi poi a domani e dopodomani ecc.


----------



## wfiesso (6 Giugno 2016)

IDRIVE ha scritto:


> Volete sapere l'esito del tradizionale summit del lunedì con la famiglia (e stavolta anche coi manager di Fininvest)? Bene: domani esce un'intervista del nano dove afferma che il vertice interno è andato bene, che però lascia il Milan soltanto in mano di gente che garantisce investimenti importanti. Che le sensazioni sono buone, la cordata cinese è seria e pitipì e patapà... ovvero, niente di nuovo dal fronte. E noi a mangiarci il fegato ancora per un bel pò di tempo... poi magari in settimana altra sparata stupida del nano per provare a urtare l'umore dei potenziali acquirenti, così tanto per fare un pò di casino... Datemi del gufo, ditemi pure che dalle parti interessate (Fininvest e acquirenti) arrivano segnali distensivi, ditemi che se c'è di mezzo Galatioto è più che una garanzia, ma ho dentro di me la sensazione che questo vuol far saltare tutto...



Siamo.al punto che prevediamo.il.futuro nel modo più nero, e la maggior parte delle volte abbiamo pure ragione


----------



## robs91 (6 Giugno 2016)

Mi sono rotto di questi summit,del vendo ma forse,dei dubbi,della questione di cuore ,dell'Italcessi ecc.O vendi o non vendi.Però lo devi dire chiaramente una volta per tutte.


----------



## admin (6 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *GdS (Laudisa) i cinesi e Fininvest non sono preoccupati, ma Silvio è ancora titubante. È lunedì e come tutti i lunedì la villa di Arcore accoglierà il pranzo di famiglia, con ospiti i manager di Fininvest. Sarà un lunedì tradizionale e insieme diverso dagli altri: offrirà la possibilità di portare ancora avanti il discorso sull’offerta cinese e sarà l’occasione per capire la sincera inclinazione di Berlusconi sulla vicenda. Villa San Martino riceverà i figli e i manager della holding, come successo martedì scorso: è il secondo vertice in meno di una settimana, segno evidente che siamo nella fase cruciale della trattativa.
> Ultimamente l’umore del presidente è tornato variabile: per giorni aveva confessato di avvertire l’esigenza «di passare la mano dopo trent’anni di successi » per poi frenare già prima del weekend. Non è la prima volta che il termometro di Silvio sale e scende.
> 
> Stavolta da Pechino e anche dall’America (con Galatioto) e dall’Italia (con l’altro advisor Gancikoff) si dicono per nulla pensierosi, anzi: nulla è cambiato e tutto procederebbe per il meglio. I cinesi, e i loro rappresentanti, non si sono seccati venerdì mattina quando Berlusconi aveva spiegato: «Non so se possiamo arrivare a concludere, non hanno ancora risposto circa il loro impegno a fornire i finanziamenti annuali necessari a riportare in alto il Milan». La frenata non è di facciata ma Silvio potrebbe anche aprirsi a un nuovo cambio d’umore: stamattina Suning, colosso cinese, annuncerà l’acquisto della maggioranza dell’Inter, evento che potrebbe mettere davanti alla realtà anche il presidente del Milan.
> ...




.


----------



## Trumpusconi (6 Giugno 2016)

Io sono CERTO che attorno al 18-19 arriverà la firma del preliminare.

Per il 15 invece dubito (visto i ballottaggi), poichè probabilmente slitterà di qualche giorno per lungaggini burocratiche certe in queste trattative.

Ma sul risultato finale non ho alcun dubbio, mi spiace solo che in molti si facciano trascinare nel terrore da questi giornalai che vogliono proprio questo.
Non dategli soddisfazione.


----------



## zlatan (6 Giugno 2016)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Io sono CERTO che attorno al 18-19 arriverà la firma del preliminare.
> 
> Per il 15 invece dubito (visto i ballottaggi), poichè probabilmente slitterà di qualche giorno per lungaggini burocratiche certe in queste trattative.
> 
> ...



Vorrei avessi ragione, ma se fosse così, il nano non farebbe quelle dichiarazioni sull'Ital-Milan. Secondo me è un modo per prepararci al peggio, poi lo giustificherà col fatto che sti cinesi non volevano investire....


----------



## Gekyn (6 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *GdS (Laudisa) i cinesi e Fininvest non sono preoccupati, ma Silvio è ancora titubante. È lunedì e come tutti i lunedì la villa di Arcore accoglierà il pranzo di famiglia, con ospiti i manager di Fininvest. Sarà un lunedì tradizionale e insieme diverso dagli altri: offrirà la possibilità di portare ancora avanti il discorso sull’offerta cinese e sarà l’occasione per capire la sincera inclinazione di Berlusconi sulla vicenda. Villa San Martino riceverà i figli e i manager della holding, come successo martedì scorso: è il secondo vertice in meno di una settimana, segno evidente che siamo nella fase cruciale della trattativa.
> Ultimamente l’umore del presidente è tornato variabile: per giorni aveva confessato di avvertire l’esigenza «di passare la mano dopo trent’anni di successi » per poi frenare già prima del weekend. Non è la prima volta che il termometro di Silvio sale e scende.
> 
> Stavolta da Pechino e anche dall’America (con Galatioto) e dall’Italia (con l’altro advisor Gancikoff) si dicono per nulla pensierosi, anzi: nulla è cambiato e tutto procederebbe per il meglio. I cinesi, e i loro rappresentanti, non si sono seccati venerdì mattina quando Berlusconi aveva spiegato: «Non so se possiamo arrivare a concludere, non hanno ancora risposto circa il loro impegno a fornire i finanziamenti annuali necessari a riportare in alto il Milan». La frenata non è di facciata ma Silvio potrebbe anche aprirsi a un nuovo cambio d’umore: stamattina Suning, colosso cinese, annuncerà l’acquisto della maggioranza dell’Inter, evento che potrebbe mettere davanti alla realtà anche il presidente del Milan.
> ...



Effettivamente è estenuante tutto questo, anche se rimango ottimista, questi bombardamenti mediatici con l'aggiunta della cessione dell'inter, farebbero vacillare anche il più ottimista.
Ci siamo ridotti anche a guardare i risultati elettorali (comunali e non politiche) per sperare nella cessione, non credo che ci meritiamo una trattamento di questo genere. 
Sopporto tutto questo perché credo alla cessione al 99%, ma se dovesse realizzarsi il contrario, sarebbe una batosta che per me e per molti altri, troncherebbe qualsiasi tipo di rapporto con questa squadra.


----------



## Trumpusconi (6 Giugno 2016)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Vorrei avessi ragione, ma se fosse così, il nano non farebbe quelle dichiarazioni sull'Ital-Milan. Secondo me è un modo per prepararci al peggio, poi lo giustificherà col fatto che sti cinesi non volevano investire....



Non è così facile, dovete capire che (purtroppo) molti elettori del nano (lobotomizzati vegliardi per lo piu) NON VOGLIONO che lui ceda ai cattivoni comunisti, si dicono milanisti (ovviamente finti, sono solo berlusconiani) e vogliono che lui resti, tanto il milan non lo seguono, ma vogliono ci sia supersilvio al comando, e riempiono i social di stupidaggini qualunquiste sui "cicli" e sulla "gratitudine.
I tanto amati tifosi evoluti 

Quindi, parlare di cessione ma ricordare l'ipotesi ital-milan è solo cerchiobottismo berlusconiano, come ci ha abituato da piu di 20 anni.

Non preoccupiamoci, appena passati i ballottaggi (o magari qualche giorno prima) il nostro futuro sarà disvelato.
E sarà a tinte cinesi


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *GdS (Laudisa) i cinesi e Fininvest non sono preoccupati, ma Silvio è ancora titubante. È lunedì e come tutti i lunedì la villa di Arcore accoglierà il pranzo di famiglia, con ospiti i manager di Fininvest. Sarà un lunedì tradizionale e insieme diverso dagli altri: offrirà la possibilità di portare ancora avanti il discorso sull’offerta cinese e sarà l’occasione per capire la sincera inclinazione di Berlusconi sulla vicenda. Villa San Martino riceverà i figli e i manager della holding, come successo martedì scorso: è il secondo vertice in meno di una settimana, segno evidente che siamo nella fase cruciale della trattativa.
> Ultimamente l’umore del presidente è tornato variabile: per giorni aveva confessato di avvertire l’esigenza «di passare la mano dopo trent’anni di successi » per poi frenare già prima del weekend. Non è la prima volta che il termometro di Silvio sale e scende.
> 
> Stavolta da Pechino e anche dall’America (con Galatioto) e dall’Italia (con l’altro advisor Gancikoff) si dicono per nulla pensierosi, anzi: nulla è cambiato e tutto procederebbe per il meglio. I cinesi, e i loro rappresentanti, non si sono seccati venerdì mattina quando Berlusconi aveva spiegato: «Non so se possiamo arrivare a concludere, non hanno ancora risposto circa il loro impegno a fornire i finanziamenti annuali necessari a riportare in alto il Milan». La frenata non è di facciata ma Silvio potrebbe anche aprirsi a un nuovo cambio d’umore: stamattina Suning, colosso cinese, annuncerà l’acquisto della maggioranza dell’Inter, evento che potrebbe mettere davanti alla realtà anche il presidente del Milan.
> ...





robs91 ha scritto:


> Mi sono rotto di questi summit,del vendo ma forse,dei dubbi,della questione di cuore ,dell'Italcessi ecc.O vendi o non vendi.Però lo devi dire chiaramente una volta per tutte.



Hai perfettamente ragione, ma bisogna anche dire che sti giornalisti ne sparano una ogni giorno, l'ultima intervista che ha fatto ha detto semplicemnte che al momento non avevano ancora garantito di investire in ogni sessione di mercato e i giornali cosa fanno? dicono eh ma mo ci sta ripensando e bla bla, poi parlano di summit che magari non sono manco in programma ecc, io sono dell'idea che Berlusconi DEVE stare zitto e non parlare più di questa trattativa (anche se la vedo dura) perchè altrimenti è un casino totale.



Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Non è così facile, dovete capire che (purtroppo) molti elettori del nano (lobotomizzati vegliardi per lo piu) NON VOGLIONO che lui ceda ai cattivoni comunisti, si dicono milanisti (ovviamente finti, sono solo berlusconiani) e vogliono che lui resti, tanto il milan non lo seguono, ma vogliono ci sia supersilvio al comando, e riempiono i social di stupidaggini qualunquiste sui "cicli" e sulla "gratitudine.
> I tanto amati tifosi evoluti
> 
> Quindi, parlare di cessione ma ricordare l'ipotesi ital-milan è solo cerchiobottismo berlusconiano, come ci ha abituato da piu di 20 anni.
> ...



Noi ovviamente dobbiamo aspettarei suoi comodi, ormai il Milan serve solo per la Politica, siamo nel 2016 e c'è ancora gente che mescola calcio e politica che tristezza.


----------



## Theochedeo (6 Giugno 2016)

Ma una bella bomba ad Arcore, Lunedì 6 giugno?


----------



## ghettoprollo (6 Giugno 2016)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Non è così facile, dovete capire che (purtroppo) molti elettori del nano (lobotomizzati vegliardi per lo piu) NON VOGLIONO che lui ceda ai cattivoni comunisti, si dicono milanisti (ovviamente finti, sono solo berlusconiani) e vogliono che lui resti, tanto il milan non lo seguono, ma vogliono ci sia supersilvio al comando, e riempiono i social di stupidaggini qualunquiste sui "cicli" e sulla "gratitudine.
> I tanto amati tifosi evoluti
> 
> Quindi, parlare di cessione ma ricordare l'ipotesi ital-milan è solo cerchiobottismo berlusconiano, come ci ha abituato da piu di 20 anni.
> ...



Perfetto. Assolutamente d'accordo. La logica delle cose vuole che ci sarà la tanto sospirata firma e quindi cessione. Le dichiarazioni di questi ultimi tempi leggiamole per quello che sono: carezze all'elettorato ostile alla cessione


----------



## Sheva my Hero (6 Giugno 2016)

Theochedeo ha scritto:


> Ma una bella bomba ad Arcore, Lunedì 6 giugno?



meglio di no, prima che schiatti pure cannatelli, che è quello col potere di firma...


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Giugno 2016)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Non è così facile, dovete capire che (purtroppo) molti elettori del nano (lobotomizzati vegliardi per lo piu) NON VOGLIONO che lui ceda ai cattivoni comunisti, si dicono milanisti (ovviamente finti, sono solo berlusconiani) e vogliono che lui resti, tanto il milan non lo seguono, ma vogliono ci sia supersilvio al comando, e riempiono i social di stupidaggini qualunquiste sui "cicli" e sulla "gratitudine.
> I tanto amati tifosi evoluti
> 
> Quindi, parlare di cessione ma ricordare l'ipotesi ital-milan è solo cerchiobottismo berlusconiano, come ci ha abituato da piu di 20 anni.
> ...



Ha preso legnate ovunque se fosse per motivi politici che cavolo serve portare avanti sta sceneggiata fino ai ballottaggi..ma ci rendiamo conto??? Ormai è palese anche ai mongoloidi che politicamente è morto e sepolto..


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (6 Giugno 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ha preso legnate ovunque se fosse per motivi politici che cavolo serve portare avanti sta sceneggiata fino ai ballottaggi..ma ci rendiamo conto??? Ormai è palese anche ai mongoloidi che politicamente è morto e sepolto..



Be, ci sta Milano in ballo, Forza Italia ha ancora il 20% la...


----------



## MrPeppez (6 Giugno 2016)

Ma questo Summit?


----------



## Jackdvmilan (6 Giugno 2016)

Penso sia a ora di pranzo (forse adesso?)...ne sapremo qualcosa più tardi immagino...sempre ci siano novità


----------



## Dave (6 Giugno 2016)

In famiglia Berlusconi pranzano sempre tutti assieme il lunedì...il discorso salterà fuori ovviamente, ma non si deciderà nulla oggi.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (6 Giugno 2016)

Dave ha scritto:


> In famiglia Berlusconi pranzano sempre tutti assieme il lunedì...il discorso salterà fuori ovviamente, ma non si deciderà nulla oggi.



Concordo


----------



## Jackdvmilan (6 Giugno 2016)

Massì ovvio...dobbiamo rassegnarci...ci sarà da soffrire ancora una settimana ALMENO


----------



## Dumbaghi (6 Giugno 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Ma questo Summit?



Non c'è.

È il solito pranzo del lunedì ad Arcore....


----------



## admin (6 Giugno 2016)

*Nosotti: Berlusconi chiede sempre più garanzie e mette sempre più paletti, che stanno irritando i cinesi. Oggi, dopo il summit di Arcore, potremmo saperne di più. Potrà essere una giornata importante ma non decisiva. Il Milan ha bloccato Emery ma deve battere la concorrenza del Psg. Vedremo se il pranzo di oggi riuscirà a smuovere qualcosa ed a portare novità in più. Nel primo pomeriggio dovremmo avere aggiornamenti.*


----------



## martinmilan (6 Giugno 2016)

Io penso che la svolta Suning gli abbia rovinato i piani ed oscurato completamente la visibilità...a questo punto credo che sarebbe più sensato annunciare la cessione il prima possibile per ''amore di Milano'' altrochè aspettare i ballottaggi....
sempre che abbia mai preso realmente in considerazione l'idea di cedere...


----------



## martinmilan (6 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Nosotti: Berlusconi chiede sempre più garanzie e mette sempre più paletti, che stanno irritando i cinesi. Oggi, dopo il summit di Arcore, potremmo saperne di più. Potrà essere una giornata importante ma non decisiva. Il Milan ha bloccato Emery ma deve battere la concorrenza del Psg. Vedremo se il pranzo di oggi riuscirà a smuovere qualcosa ed a portare novità in più. Nel primo pomeriggio dovremmo avere aggiornamenti.*



Olèèè...20 voti in più per Casa Berlusconi,la sitcom più amata d'Italia.


----------



## Dimaelmaggie (6 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Nosotti: Berlusconi chiede sempre più garanzie e mette sempre più paletti, che stanno irritando i cinesi. Oggi, dopo il summit di Arcore, potremmo saperne di più. Potrà essere una giornata importante ma non decisiva. Il Milan ha bloccato Emery ma deve battere la concorrenza del Psg. Vedremo che il pranzo di oggi riuscirà a smuovere qualcosa ed a portare novità in più. Nel primo pomeriggio dovremmo avere aggiornamenti.*


Ma quali paletti, a Berlusconi non gliene frega nulla del Milan,( se davvero gli interessasse non lo avrebbe fatto finire nella situazione attuale), e poi tenersi un Milan mediocre da metà classifica a quale scopo?? Se veramente ci sono ed esistono questi soldi che gli offrono vende dopo un secondo


----------



## FK87 (6 Giugno 2016)

È il solito pranzo di famiglia nessun summit...giornalisti sempre più ridicoli. Tanto sappiamo già con cosa se ne uscirà Sky...quando basta usare la testa. Se Berlusconi non vuole vendere mai nella vita va a parlare di ottime garanzie di investitori sopra i 10 mld di patrimonio..la gente fa la bocca buona...dopo vagli a dire tengo il Milan e lo faccio italiano....diventa un incubo...avrebbe sempre taciuto mai facendo intendere che potenziale ci fosse dietro...il Milan a mio avviso è già venduto. Galatioto fino 3 giorni Fa taceva ora fa sapere che la trattativa va avanti nessun problema ecc. Stiamo tranquilli ragazzi seguiamo Campopiano e basta che abbiamo capito che stampa abbiamo in Italia.


----------



## Aragorn (6 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Nosotti: Berlusconi chiede sempre più garanzie e mette sempre più paletti, che stanno irritando i cinesi. Oggi, dopo il summit di Arcore, potremmo saperne di più. Potrà essere una giornata importante ma non decisiva. Il Milan ha bloccato Emery ma deve battere la concorrenza del Psg. Vedremo se il pranzo di oggi riuscirà a smuovere qualcosa ed a portare novità in più. Nel primo pomeriggio dovremmo avere aggiornamenti.*



Chiede garanzie ai cinesi, poi va in giro a dire che in caso di non cessione porterà il Milan al fallimento non investendo più un euro e riempiendo la squadra di cessi. Possibile che nessun giornalista faccia notare la bassezza morale di questo personaggio ?


----------



## Now i'm here (6 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Nosotti: Berlusconi chiede sempre più garanzie e mette sempre più paletti, che stanno irritando i cinesi. Oggi, dopo il summit di Arcore, potremmo saperne di più. Potrà essere una giornata importante ma non decisiva. Il Milan ha bloccato Emery ma deve battere la concorrenza del Psg. Vedremo se il pranzo di oggi riuscirà a smuovere qualcosa ed a portare novità in più. Nel primo pomeriggio dovremmo avere aggiornamenti.*



certo che Emery deve essere proprio un pazzo per aspettare noi (sempre che sia vera la notizia che l'avremmo bloccato). 

noi siamo in macerie, il psg è un progetto già bell'e che avviato da anni, con molti campioni in rosa. 
se anche noi dovessimo passare in mani cinesi, ci vorrebbero anni per metterci al pari delle grandi d'europa.....chi glielo fa fare ? bah


----------



## robs91 (6 Giugno 2016)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> certo che Emery deve essere proprio un pazzo per aspettare noi (sempre che sia vera la notizia che l'avremmo bloccato).
> 
> noi siamo in macerie, il psg è un progetto già bell'e che avviato da anni, con molti campioni in rosa.
> se anche noi dovessimo passare in mani cinesi, ci vorrebbero anni per metterci al pari delle grandi d'europa.....chi glielo fa fare ? bah



Ma infatti sarà una boiata anche la storia di Emery bloccato.


----------



## siioca (6 Giugno 2016)

Quali sarebbero questi paletti ? I soldi che devono investire per il calciomercato? Questi spendono più di 700milioni di euro per comprarsi il Milan e poi non spendono soldi per riportare il Milan competitivo?


----------



## Lo Gnu (6 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Nosotti: Berlusconi chiede sempre più garanzie e mette sempre più paletti, che stanno irritando i cinesi. Oggi, dopo il summit di Arcore, potremmo saperne di più. Potrà essere una giornata importante ma non decisiva. Il Milan ha bloccato Emery ma deve battere la concorrenza del Psg. Vedremo se il pranzo di oggi riuscirà a smuovere qualcosa ed a portare novità in più. Nel primo pomeriggio dovremmo avere aggiornamenti.*



Ma Nosotti, mi faccia il piacere.

Comunque questo giornalismo squallido sta veramente stancando. Ma non si vergognano nemmeno un po'? E' possibile che debbano sempre inventarsi questa storiella del Berlusconi dubbioso?

Nel marciume del giornalismo sportivo se ne salvano giusto solo due-tre, il resto è fatto di uomini senza dignità.


----------



## robs91 (6 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Nosotti: Berlusconi chiede sempre più garanzie e mette sempre più paletti, che stanno irritando i cinesi. Oggi, dopo il summit di Arcore, potremmo saperne di più. Potrà essere una giornata importante ma non decisiva. Il Milan ha bloccato Emery ma deve battere la concorrenza del Psg. Vedremo se il pranzo di oggi riuscirà a smuovere qualcosa ed a portare novità in più. Nel primo pomeriggio dovremmo avere aggiornamenti.*


Se davvero esiste questa trattativa il paletto secondo me è solo uno:la permanenza del gobbo pelato.Altro che investimenti.


----------



## MrPeppez (6 Giugno 2016)

Siamo passati da

I cinesi hanno preso Emery
a
I cinesi hanno opzionato Emery
a
I cinesi vorrebbero Emery ma il PSG è avanti


Continua la farsa ahahah


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (6 Giugno 2016)

Qualcuno vada a drogare Berlusconi e a fargli apporre sta firma!!! Pure da drogato basta che firmi! Vi prego, non ce la faccio più.


----------



## martinmilan (6 Giugno 2016)

Nella puntata di oggi Silvio si alza presto alla mattina,fa colazione,accarezza il sederino di dudù confondendolo con quello della Pascale,successivamente si accorge che qualcosa non va...an già..le elezioni..Marchini santo Iddio,l'uomo in cui ha riposto fiducia lo ha tradito! C'è un tradimento in questa storia...tutto si fa interessante..
Nel frattempo suona il cellulare...chi sarà? Ma è Barbara,che piangendo sconfortata annuncia al padre di essere nuovamente incinta...la puntata si fa estremamente intrigante..soprattutto quando al campanello suona Marina annunciando al Padre che Sal galatioto oggi sarà ospite a pranzo..Berlusconi è ad un bivio...usare il veleno risparmiato a Mihajlovic e galliani in quella famosa cena oppure continuare la trattativa con l'Italoamericano? lo vedremo nella prossima puntata...
Share 38%,ballottaggi + 2%
Italia in caduta libera,milanisti in rianimazione..


----------



## Symon (6 Giugno 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Nella puntata di oggi Silvio si alza presto alla mattina,fa colazione,accarezza il sederino di dudù confondendolo con quello della Pascale,successivamente si accorge che qualcosa non va...an già..le elezioni..Marchini santo Iddio,l'uomo in cui ha riposto fiducia lo ha tradito! C'è un tradimento in questa storia...tutto si fa interessante..
> Nel frattempo suona il cellulare...chi sarà? Ma è Barbara,che piangendo sconfortata annuncia al padre di essere nuovamente incinta...la puntata si fa estremamente intrigante..soprattutto quando al campanello suona Marina annunciando al Padre che Sal galatioto oggi sarà ospite a pranzo..Berlusconi è ad un bivio...usare il veleno risparmiato a Mihajlovic e galliani in quella famosa cena oppure continuare la trattativa con l'Italoamericano? lo vedremo nella prossima puntata...
> Share 38%,ballottaggi + 2%
> Italia in caduta libera,milanisti in rianimazione..



Scherzi a parte potrebbero fare un reality/soap, o come và di moda adesso un programma su dmax. Chessò Arcore Monsters


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Nosotti: Berlusconi chiede sempre più garanzie e mette sempre più paletti, che stanno irritando i cinesi. Oggi, dopo il summit di Arcore, potremmo saperne di più. Potrà essere una giornata importante ma non decisiva. Il Milan ha bloccato Emery ma deve battere la concorrenza del Psg. Vedremo se il pranzo di oggi riuscirà a smuovere qualcosa ed a portare novità in più. Nel primo pomeriggio dovremmo avere aggiornamenti.*



Ma che vuol dire il Milan ha bloccato Emery ma deve battere la concorrenza del PSG. Un controsenso.. al limite stiamo trattando con Emery..


----------



## martinmilan (6 Giugno 2016)

Symon ha scritto:


> Scherzi a parte potrebbero fare un reality/soap, o come và di moda adesso un programma su dmax. Chessò Arcore Monsters



Arcore Shore


----------



## Freddiedevil (6 Giugno 2016)

Tutte queste notizie mi fanno capire quanto in realtà i giornali e gli pseudogiornalisti ci stiano prendendo per i fondelli alla grandissima. Tutto è deciso ormai da mesi, dobbiamo solo scoprire se in un senso o nell'altro. 
Scusate la domanda, ma com'è che l'inter è stata venduta in quattro e quattro otto senza che sia stata firmata l'esclusiva e il preliminare? Com'è che solo noi stiamo affrontando questo iter così lungo e snervante? Penso che le risposte a queste domande le potremo avere solo a vicenda conclusa e archiviata...


----------



## Clarenzio (6 Giugno 2016)

ps18ps ha scritto:


> Secondo me a milano prende più voti se vende



Non è una battuta, è vero. O quanto meno si potrebbe togliere qualche voto di astio


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Nosotti: Berlusconi chiede sempre più garanzie e mette sempre più paletti, che stanno irritando i cinesi. Oggi, dopo il summit di Arcore, potremmo saperne di più. Potrà essere una giornata importante ma non decisiva. Il Milan ha bloccato Emery ma deve battere la concorrenza del Psg. Vedremo se il pranzo di oggi riuscirà a smuovere qualcosa ed a portare novità in più. Nel primo pomeriggio dovremmo avere aggiornamenti.*


Belusconi indeciso/Berlusconi pretenzioso ormai è un must.


----------



## danjr (6 Giugno 2016)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> certo che Emery deve essere proprio un pazzo per aspettare noi (sempre che sia vera la notizia che l'avremmo bloccato).
> 
> noi siamo in macerie, il psg è un progetto già bell'e che avviato da anni, con molti campioni in rosa.
> se anche noi dovessimo passare in mani cinesi, ci vorrebbero anni per metterci al pari delle grandi d'europa.....chi glielo fa fare ?
> bah



Secondo me Emery non sta aspettando nessuno, in fin dei conti lui con il Sivilgia è in Champions league...


----------



## ps18ps (6 Giugno 2016)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Non è una battuta, è vero. O quanto meno si potrebbe togliere qualche voto di astio


.
bhe diciamo che ho mascherato una probabile verità con una battuta


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Giugno 2016)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Be, ci sta Milano in ballo, Forza Italia ha ancora il 20% la...



Ma dai su siamo seri..è palese che politicamente è un morto, il suo partito ormai non conta più nulla..come il suo Milan vorrei aggiungere..


----------



## danjr (6 Giugno 2016)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Tutte queste notizie mi fanno capire quanto in realtà i giornali e gli pseudogiornalisti ci stiano prendendo per i fondelli alla grandissima. Tutto è deciso ormai da mesi, dobbiamo solo scoprire se in un senso o nell'altro.
> Scusate la domanda, ma com'è che l'inter è stata venduta in quattro e quattro otto senza che sia stata firmata l'esclusiva e il preliminare? Com'è che solo noi stiamo affrontando questo iter così lungo e snervante? Penso che le risposte a queste domande le potremo avere solo a vicenda conclusa e archiviata...


Per via delle elezioni


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Giugno 2016)

rimaniamo in attesa , per tutti quelli che leggono in SkySportjuve24 un ripensamento del nano state calmi.. nessuno sa niente e qui manca sempre meno al 15 ( o magari prima ) . 

teniamoci stretti questa settimana si ballerà parecchio .


----------



## Clarenzio (6 Giugno 2016)

Leggete l'ultimo tweet di Campopiano


----------



## ps18ps (6 Giugno 2016)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Leggete l'ultimo tweet di Campopiano



che dice?


----------



## Jackdvmilan (6 Giugno 2016)

*"E' accaduto..#Jindong parla alla firma del #Suning con l'#Inter e l'interprete traduce: «Porteremo il #Milan al top»"*


----------



## danjr (6 Giugno 2016)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Leggete l'ultimo tweet di Campopiano



L'interprete uno di noi!


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Giugno 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> *"E' accaduto..#Jindong parla alla firma del #Suning con l'#Inter e l'interprete traduce: «Porteremo il #Milan al top»"*



Va anche detto che in tutto il Mondo se non erro l'Inter viene Chiamata "Inter Milan"..

Comunque scusate ma io non ce la faccio a ridere..siamo ostaggi..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Giugno 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Va anche detto che in tutto il Mondo se non erro l'Inter viene Chiamata "*Inter Milan*"..
> 
> Comunque scusate ma io non ce la faccio a ridere..siamo ostaggi..


Dev'essere stato quello.


----------



## admin (6 Giugno 2016)

*Restate On Topic.*


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Giugno 2016)

ma sono le 15 a che ora mangiano questi ? ma era cena o pranzo ?


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (6 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> ma sono le 15 a che ora mangiano questi ? ma era cena o pranzo ?


Anche io lo stavo per scrivere Ahahahah cos'è? Si mangiano una famiglia di vitelli? Ahah


----------



## MrPeppez (6 Giugno 2016)

Si stanno facendo grasse risate leggendoci


----------



## Miracle1980 (6 Giugno 2016)

Che vermi...che disgusto. Zero trasparenza, zero vergogna, zero rispetto.
E intanto le altre squadre pianificano, firmano, sognano...


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Giugno 2016)

Miracle1980 ha scritto:


> Che vermi...che disgusto. Zero trasparenza, zero vergogna, zero rispetto.
> E intanto le altre squadre pianificano, firmano, sognano...



Fratello il problema di questo milan è proprio questo .. 10 anni di prese per il C di " siamo apposto cosi " di Montolivo capitano .. di 0 acquisti , di mazzette di " Se si perde non si parla " .. 

io voglio solo una SOCIETA' NORMALE , io voglio solo tornare ad essere una società che programma e che non prende per il C sistematicamente e ad ogni sessione di mercato il proprio tifoso .. io non voglio mai più vedere Galliani , vedere Berlusconi con tutti i berlusconi fans di Rujo Souma e SkinCats .. questo io voglio .


----------



## fra29 (6 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> ma sono le 15 a che ora mangiano questi ? ma era cena o pranzo ?



Se è invitato anche Galliani potrebbero mangiare per 24 h d seguito..


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Giugno 2016)

[MENTION=73]Butcher[/MENTION] il vigilantes in bicicletta


----------



## Butcher (6 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> [MENTION=73]Butcher[/MENTION] il vigilantes in bicicletta



Eccooolo! Trama e parte verso Forte dei Marmi!


----------



## Miracle1980 (6 Giugno 2016)

Ancora ad abbuffarsi al pranzo questi porci? Speriamo si affoghino...


----------



## MrPeppez (6 Giugno 2016)

Secondo me questa discussione si può chiudere benissimo.

Quello è da due giorni che non pensa al Milan.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (6 Giugno 2016)

*GdS: da Arcore non è filtrato nulla. Silvio ancora non avrebbe deciso. E intanto il 15 si avvicina... se non si firmerà entro quella data non sarà un segnale positivo, ma il termine può anche essere prorogato.*


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (6 Giugno 2016)

Chiudo.


----------

